# larger schooling fish



## Alexk3954 (Jan 2, 2006)

what are some colorful schooling fish that will not get eaten by a blach ghost knife? DO you think that rummy nose tetras would survive?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

No, I doubt the Rummies would survive.

How big is the tank you're looking to add fish to?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Rainbows are one of the most colourful schooling fish.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I've heard that attempts at breeding bala sharks and rainbow fish have had good results...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, nice doctoring job....


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe rainbows are the largest schooling fish that can be kept in 30,40,50,60 gallon aquariums.Some get to four inches I believe and are one of the most colorful fish in the hobby.But not all rainbows are big,there are a few dwarf species.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't forget congo tetras. See my avitar! They aren't exactly colorful in the same way that a neon or bosemani rainbow is (especially next to the photoshop fish above), but they do look great in a school. They have an irridescent steel-blue coloration similar to the sides of a praecox rainbow.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks Jan, I aim to please.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I second quaic boys notion for Congo Tetras. They are very beautiful, have great fins, and are large but not too large. Congos also have a great temperment allthough they can be very shy when first introdused. If I had a 100 gallon plus tank I'd have one large school (at least a dozen). Right now I have 2 one commited suicide. But I'm looking for a few more.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hope this isn't considered a Hi-jacking, but I love Roseline barbs, how they they do as schoolers?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

tazcrash69 said:


> Hope this isn't considered a Hi-jacking, but I love Roseline barbs, how they they do as schoolers?


Not a hijack at all, an excellent question.

I had a school of 7 in a 120 that were bonded at the fin. Kept a nice tight school all the time, even when being chased by a net. Always active and what colors for a large fish. I've never seen a good looking one ion a LFS, but one home and in a planted tank with good foods they transformed into a great highlight.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks, gnatster. That might have done it for me on new fish for my new tank.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

tazcrash69 said:


> Hope this isn't considered a Hi-jacking, but I love Roseline barbs, how they they do as schoolers?


My experience is less that they school than they shoal, which means that they keep a loose group.

A larger aquarium may render different results...YMMV.


----------

